# My Submission :)



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I think moonstone deserves to be in the april contest too, hahaha XD mainly from the amazing news of him possibly being a over halfmoon  so, i'm posting up this picture of him from the contest. *my avatar* hahahha XD i know, its pointless posting it up, but, who knows, who wants a closer view? XD


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone? any comments? :O


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that's a beautiful picture of him! You should crop it so it's closer to him though.  But he's so gorgeous.  My picture is awful this month. ;/


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ahhhh, i cropping, I'll try, LOL im not that best at computers XD


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, so i got the directions on how to crop. here is the new submission  hahaha XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks brilliant! He's so beautiful. And alright, finally. That is definitely an OHM. Change your sig again! Haha.


----------

